# Caring for Haitian Giant Scolopendra alternans?



## Tangerine (May 24, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying one, but I can't find a care sheet anywhere? Do they burrow a lot? This will be my first 'pede so any information will be helpful and appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## micheldied (May 25, 2011)

Though I was never really successful with this species in the long term, the ones I had burrowed more than the other pedes I've had, with the exception of the E. Trigonopodus.


----------



## stingray (May 25, 2011)

I do have this one and it does stay buried alot. Mine is about 5-6 inches. 
You really need to get the centipede book that I posted a pic for you yesterday. It has ALOT of info in there about all different kinds of pedes.


----------



## LV-426 (May 25, 2011)

where are you gonna get it from if you dont mind me asking? im interested in one also


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 25, 2011)

I tend to keep my 'pede collection roughly in the same conditions with minor changes between species based on where they're from/climate/etc.(w/ a few excetions).  My S. alternans are rarely seen on the surface, hiding at the bottom of the enclosure(near or under the water dish), seemingly enjoying the slightly moister conditions there.


----------



## Tangerine (May 25, 2011)

The one I was looking at was on Bugsincyberspace.com. This will be my first 'pede and I'd like a larger, terrestrial species. thanks for the help guys


----------

